# California & Oregon Coast Railway - E-Z Aire



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I was just visiting the C&O CR website who sells the E-Z Air switch machines and they indicate that they are in the middle of restructuring ... does anyone have any idea how they are doing?

I really don't want to use electric switch machines for the layout if I can avoid it.

Is there anyone else who sells a similar product?

Tom


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have outstanding orders, last communication from C&OCRy was 15NOV09. 

As a dealer, and dealing with suppliers, we have had an on-going e-mail discussion about this. 

Not too much I can say that's not private communication, but we are trying in the background to sort this mess out (especially EZ (not botchmann) Aire). 

As soon as I/we know something printable, I or someone else shall. 

Until then, C&OCRy has slammed the door on EZ (not botchmann) Aire.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave....can you tell me what "EZ (not botchmann) Aire" means? I was intending to use the air motor system that C&OCR sold. Is there an issue now with the manufacturing of this system BEYOND C&OCR suspending ops?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

OPne of the last things up on his website was the letters from the botchman lawyers, describing how botchman owns EZ. 
And, to cease and desist. 
His was always E-Z, or is it vice-versa? 
Hence the (not botchman) addendum. 

As far as ownership and continued production, there are some things I know, and some things we are still trying to find out. 

Until we find out those things, that is all I can say.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Really?!?! what a shame...
I guess those lawyers will have a long list of companies to (try to) go after. 
Do a Google for "EZ" and watch the long list that comes up, including NY/NY EZ-Pass.

I've nevered ordered from them, but check out Clippard for small air solinoids and valves and such:
http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...sku=TV-2SF


http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...?sku=SM-2#

-Ray


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave....damn, that story sucks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

How can you patent/trademark a couple of letters of the alphabet?







Just goes to show the sad state of the out-of-control legal system.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You can do anything you want "IF" you can find a really really good liar whoops I mean lawyer, and "IF" you have the money to throw away to get the "Good One" Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget who owns Botchmann! As to lawsuits, anyone can sue anybody! You don't even have to have a good case! Sometimes the threat of legal action is enough to get others to quit just because of the expense of fighting it! I like the idea that, if a plaintif loses their lawsuit and it was deemed "frivolous," they _and _their attorney would not only have to pay all legal costs but be fined a significant sum for tying up the legal system !!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, he changed the name before the site went down. Since he changed the name, he was off the hook with Bachmann. (you DO have time to stop using a name).

It stinks that Bachmann made them change their name, but it's no big deal, in that he was the only one selling the EAZ-E air stuff.. (I think that was the new spelling)

*http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merc...Code=EZAMC*

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
Keep us posted about the "air" products. That one concerns me because I use them and may need more in the future or just parts.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.cocry.com/Logo War/letters.html
Here is the story about the product name issues...finally found it. Just another group of lawyers getting "confused". I certainly wasn't confused.


http://www.cocry.com/Logo%20War/letters.html


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

After I first read that on his site, I always wondered, knowing how search engines work, if everyone added "B..............EZ" to their posts or sig lines, maybe the search engines would have trouble actually finding the actual site...... 

Lawyers wouldn't like that......but, then, I didn't recommend doing it, either.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

This is just another case of the lawyers justifying their existence.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

cocry should rename the line to "Easy Aire"


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that. Still has the "EASY' in it. Kind of in your face to Bachmann.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, that was my first thought as I was reading it! And Paul, the "In Your Face" factor doesn't hurt


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Its to bad that CoCry had to shut down!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I am confident Stretch will be back


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I sure hope so. I really liked to spend my money there


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

I hate reviving an old topic but I sent Bachmann an email stating that I'm done buying their products until they resolve this. I'll "scrounge" with LGB and Accucraft from now on. If EZ Aire was new on the block I might understand this, but they aren't new. They've been around awhile. Speak out fellow Americans. Now that Bachmann has become purely "corporate" their only concern is $. Our dollars will be the only message they hear. Send them a message.

Sorry for the rant, Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it's water under the bridge, the name was changed, and it had nothing to do with C&OCRY going "offline". 

Regards, Greg 

(but I do agree it sucks that Bachmann did that)


----------

